# Moving to Dubai



## Rachy123 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi, 

My boyfriend and I are wanting to move to to Dubai. 

We have heard that unless you are married you are unable to live together. Is that true? Do you have any advice on this?

Is the best way to find a job through an agency? 

How long do employers expect you start the role after being successful in your interview? Does it depend on the employer? 

Any other advice is welcome.

Thanks


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Rachy123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My boyfriend and I are wanting to move to to Dubai.
> 
> ...


If you spend some time there's lots of good advice and info if you dig around in the threads and in particular the sticky threads above about jobs, moving to Dubai etc ..... 

I would add it's not as easy as waking up one day with a brilliant idea of moving to Dubai


----------



## Rachy123 (Jun 23, 2017)

Of course this hasn't been an over night decision this has been well thought about for a while.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Rachy123 said:


> Of course this hasn't been an over night decision this has been well thought about for a while.


What are your respective professions ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

UKMS said:


> What are your respective professions ?




Let's guess shall we? OP, please don't say real estate....


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd never recommend just coming to Dubai - unless you have a very specific skill that will be in demand, looking for employment will be very challenging and you'll be competing with ethnicity's who will likely work for less than what you might deem acceptable. 

As you already mentioned, you technically cannot live with your boyfriend, it's against the law here, but plenty do, but your behavior in and around your prospective home should not draw any unwanted attention. 

You've not mentioned your ages, and your occupations - and as some have already alluded to, there are some jobs which sound great (and you will be 'advised' of the riches you could earn) but fail miserably to deliver (Real Estate & Financial Advisory to name but two). 

I know this sounds all doom and gloom - it's not a slight against you or your plans, but unless someone is recruiting you to Dubai (and making it worth your while - Dubai is freaking expensive) I'd really err on the side of caution before you leap........ 

I've lost count of the number of people who come onto the forum with questions like this, and do not follow the advice of some of the senior members here (not me, i'm still finding my feet 4 years into Dubai  ) and are never heard from again...... by all means follow your plans, but do give us some more info first on your occupations etc so we can provide more feedback.

Best of luck, and please take this feedback in the constructive manner to which i have written it.


----------



## Rachy123 (Jun 23, 2017)

Thank you very much for your message and I appreciate your honesty. 

We are 26. My boyfriend is currently a Law Costs Draftsman and I am a qualified Health & Safety Officer. 

I have family friends who currently live and work in Dubai but I thought it would be a good idea to get non bias advice from people with experience. 

It is interesting what you have said about people in Real Estate and Financial Advisory, what is the deal with this?


----------



## Rachy123 (Jun 23, 2017)

You are completely wrong.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Rachy123 said:


> You are completely wrong.




Fantastic!!! I'm happy to be wrong. I've lost count of the poor folk who have been duped into coming here and ended up going home poorer because they weren't prepared to listen to the advice they asked for.

In your case, may I suggest your other half puts the feelers out to the local law firms to see if his field is 'used' here. I'd say they'd be more likely to recruit from overseas, if they do have such a need. Also, if it isn't a field that's active here, there may be something else he can sidestep into, but it really would be best for his level to look to apply from home.

For you, H&S is really up and coming, particularly in construction. It may be that you can also look from abroad, but that depends on how far up the professional ladder you are.

The long and the short is, the more senior you are in your profession, the more likely you are to be recruited from overseas, which would mean a better package.

As for living together, there's no "technically" about it. It is not legal. But many people do live together and have no issues.

As singles, if one of you gets a job, you cannot sponsor the other's visa. It can also affect housing and allowances in terms of what someone does and doesn't get. 

A lot of people decide to tie the knot before coming, simply because it makes life easier. But they'd know they had a job to come to.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

In a nutshell ....... many people get sold a dream that Dubai is paved with gold and they will earn a fortune in Real Estate..... very few ever do and worst case many end up in huge debt chasing the dream and living a Dubai lifestyle that they cant really afford (doesn't just happen in RE though !). As others might say on here living a champagne lifestyle on a lemonade salary. Of course there are a few who make a good living if they have their head screwed on. 

I don't know enough about your occupations but I suspect you might fall into the category of being very disappointed in what you might earn as you will be competing with individuals from other countries who will be very happy to earn a lot less than you (as has already been mentioned). I could be completely wrong though. 

If you genuinely pursue this, then good luck


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> For you, H&S is really up and coming, particularly in construction.


it used to be - its now one of the target roles for Emiratisation. the process has started as on-site HSE now have to be Emirati I believe.


----------

